# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Anubhavangal

## The Megastar

*Ith enikku mathram post cheyth enne mathram aalukal pokki parayaan vendiyulla thread alla, ellavarkkum avarude jeevithathil undaayittulla rasakaravum, emotional-um okke aaya ethu tharam anubhavangalum ivide postaam. Bhavana illatha ezhuthu kaarkkum vende oru thread. Jeevithanubhavangal pakarthaan pattiya onnu... athaanu ee thread kond uddeshikkunnath.*

----------


## The Megastar

Ulkhadanam njaan thanne nirvahikkunnu...

കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഒരു സുഹൃത്തിന്റെ കടയുടെ മുൻപിൽ അവനുമായി സംസാരിച്ചു നില്ക്ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. അപ്പോൾ രണ്ടു പൂച്ചക്കുഞ്ഞുങ്ങൾ റോഡിലൂടെ ഓടി ഞങ്ങൾ നിന്നിരുന്നതിന്റെ അടുത്തുള്ള മുനിസിപാലിറ്റി ഡ്രമിന്റെ അടുത്തേക്ക് വരുന്നത് കണ്ടു, പെട്ടെന്നൊരു കാർ വന്നു അതിലൊന്നിന്റെ ദേഹത്ത് തട്ടി കടന്നു പോയി, തെറിച്ചു വീണ ആഘാതത്തിൽ അത് റോഡിൽ കിടന്നു കുറച്ചു നേരം പിടഞ്ഞു, പതുക്കെ ആ പിടച്ചിൽ അവസാനിച്ചു. 

ഒന്ന് രണ്ടു മിനിറ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ അതിന്റെ തള്ളപ്പൂച്ച ഓടി വന്നു, അതിനു ശേഷം കണ്ട കാഴ്ച അവിടെ നിന്നിരുന്ന ഞങ്ങളിൽ ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ വികാരം പറഞ്ഞറിയിക്കാൻ പറ്റാത്തതായിരുന്നു. മനുഷ്യന്റെ മരണങ്ങൾ പോലും നിസ്സാരമായ വാര്ത്തകളായി വായിച്ചു പോകാൻ ശീലിച്ച സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ ഒരു ഭാഗമായ ഞങ്ങൾ ആദ്യമായായിരുന്നു അത്തരമൊരു രംഗം കാണുന്നത് എന്നത് കൊണ്ടാവാം അതൊരു വല്ലാത്ത അനുഭവമായി മനസ്സില് തറച്ചത്. ആ തള്ളപ്പൂച്ച തന്റെ കുഞ്ഞിനു എന്ത് സംഭവിച്ചു എന്നറിയാതെയോ, ഉറങ്ങുകയാണെന്ന് കരുതിയോ അതിന്റെ ദേഹത്ത് തന്റെ നാവു കൊണ്ട് നക്കിയും, ഒച്ചയുണ്ടാക്കിയും അതിനെ ഉണര്താൻ ശ്രമിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു, ഇടയ്ക്കു അതിലേ ഒരു വാഹനം വന്നപ്പോൾ തന്റെ കുഞ്ഞിന്റെ ശരീരത്തിന് മുൻപിൽ കയറി നിന്നു, അത് കണ്ട ഞങ്ങൾ ആ വാഹനം വേറെ സൈഡിലൂടെ മാറ്റി വിട്ടു. അതിനിടയില് അവിടെ നിന്നവരില് ഒരാള് ചെന്ന് ആ പൂച്ചക്കുഞ്ഞിന്റെ ചലനമറ്റ ശരീരം അടുത്തുള്ള മുനിസിപാലിറ്റി ഡ്രമിലേക്ക് എടുത്തിട്ടു. പിന്നെ കുറെ നേരം ആ ഡ്രമിനു ചുറ്റും 'കരഞ്ഞുകൊണ്ട്' നടക്കുന്നുണ്ടായിരുന്നു ആ തള്ളപ്പൂച്ച.

അതിനടുത്ത ദിവസമാണ് സ്വന്തം കുഞ്ഞിനെ പിതാവും രണ്ടാനമ്മയും കൂടി മർദ്ദിച്ചു മൃത പ്രായമാക്കി ആശുപത്രിയില് എത്തിച്ച വാര്ത്ത വായിക്കുന്നത്. ശരിക്കും 'മനുഷ്യൻ' ആയി ജനിച്ചതിന്റെ എല്ലാ അഹങ്കാരവും ഈ രണ്ടു സംഭവങ്ങൾ ചേർത്ത് വെച്ച് വായിക്കുമ്പോൾ തകര്ന്നു വീഴുന്നു എന്നതാണ് സത്യം. സ്വന്തം കുഞ്ഞുങ്ങളോട് ഇത്രയും കരുണയുള്ള മൃഗങ്ങളെ നമ്മൾ 'മൃഗങ്ങൾ ' എന്ന് വിളിക്കുമ്പോൾ, നമ്മുടെയിടയിൽ 'മനുഷ്യത്വമില്ലാത്തവരെ' പലപ്പോളും ആ പേരില് വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കുമ്പോൾ, നമ്മുടെ ഇത്തരം പ്രവൃത്തികൾ ഈ മൃഗങ്ങൾ എന്നെങ്കിലും തിരിച്ചരിഞ്ഞാൽ അവ നമ്മെ എന്ത് വിളിക്കും എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചു പോകുന്നു. ചുരുങ്ങിയ പക്ഷം തങ്ങളുടെ ഇടയിലെ സഹജീവി സ്നേഹമില്ലാത്ത മൃഗങ്ങളെ 'മനുഷ്യൻ' എന്ന് വിളിച്ച് തരം താഴ്ത്താനെങ്കിലും ശ്രമിക്കും എന്നത് തീര്ച്ചയാണ്.

----------


## BangaloreaN

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## The Megastar

> 


 :Drag:  :Drag:  :Drag:

----------


## maryland

thanks for sharing... :Thnku:

----------


## The Megastar

> thanks for sharing...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## maryland

> 


adutha anubhavathinu samayamaayi.. :Raman:

----------


## AjinKrishna

20/08/2013 - സമയം പാതിരാത്രി ആകാൻ പത്ത് മിനിട്ട് ബാക്കി..

നടക്കാവ് ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും ഒരു ബസിന്റെ നിഴലിനെയെങ്കിലും കണ്ടാൽ ആശ്വാസം എന്ന മട്ടിൽ ഞാൻ.. അത് വഴി പോയ ഒരു ലോറിയുടെ ടയർ എന്റെ കണ്മുന്നിൽ വെച്ച് പഞ്ചർ ആയിട്ട് ഏകദേശം ഒരു അഞ്ചു മിനിട്ട് ആയിട്ടുണ്ടാകും.. ആശങ്കയുടെ നെല്ലിപ്പലകയിൽ നിന്ന് നൃത്തം ആടുന്ന എന്റെ മുന്നിൽ ഒരു ജീപ്പ് നിർത്തി .. പ്രതീക്ഷയുടെ വെളിച്ചം പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ച് അടുത്തേക്ക് പോയ എനിക്ക് ജീപ്പിനുള്ളിലെ വെളിച്ചം തെളിഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ്* ടീംസിനെ മനസ്സിലായത്*.., നുമ്മടെ സ്വന്തം ജനമൈത്രി ടീം.. പോലീസ് .. 

എങ്ങോട്ടാ എന്ന് മുടിയിഴകള്* നരച്ച മുന്നിലിരിക്കുന്ന ഏമാൻ.. പാവങ്ങാട് എത്തണം എന്ന് ഞാൻ.. പിറകിലെ സീറ്റിലെ പോലീസുകാരനെ ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയ ഏമാന്റെ നോട്ടം കണ്ടപ്പോൾ എനിക്ക് ആശ്വാസമായി.. ഹാവൂ, നല്ലവനായ ജനമൈത്രി ഏമാനും ടീമും ബസ്* കിട്ടാതെ വിഷമിച്ചു നിൽക്കുന്ന എനിക്ക് ലിഫ്റ്റ്* തരാൻ പോകുന്നു.. എവിടെ നിന്നോ ഒരു പെൻ കൈയിൽ കിട്ടിയ ഏമാൻ എന്റെ ജീവിത ചരിത്രം എഴുതിയെടുത്തു.. നാടേത്*, വീടേത്* , ജോലിയെന്ത്, അങ്ങനങ്ങനുള്ള കുറച്ച് ചോദ്യങ്ങൾ .. എല്ലാ ചോദ്യങ്ങൾക്കും എടു പിടീന്നു ഉത്തരം കൊടുത്തപ്പോൾ ഏമാൻ ഡബിൾ ഹാപ്പി.. എല്ലാം എഴുതി വെച്ച് , പെൻ പിറകിലുള്ള പോലീസുകാരന് കൊടുത്ത് എന്റെ മുഖത്തേക്ക് പോലും നോക്കാതെ എന്റെ പ്രതീക്ഷകളെ ഇരുട്ടറയിലിട്ട് ഉരുട്ടി കൊണ്ട് "പോവാം" എന്ന് ഡ്രൈവറോട് ഒരു ആക്ഷനും .. ജീപ്പിലേക്ക് ഇടതു കാൽ വെച്ച് കയറണോ വലതു കാൽ വെച്ച് കയറണോ എന്ന് ആലോചനയിൽ നിന്ന ഞാൻ ബ്ലുമ്മസ്യ.. ങാ, നമ്മളൊന്നും ജനമൈത്രി കാറ്റഗറിയിൽ പെടില്ലായിരിക്കും ല്ലേ , അല്ലാതെന്ത് പറയാൻ...  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## The Megastar

Jana maithriyekkaal 'Dhana maithri'yil aanu avarkku thalparyam... kashu pokanjath bhagyam ennu karuthiyaal mathi... :Aamen:

----------


## The Megastar

Ini oru vacation anubhavam...

Oru vacationu naattil poyappol nadannathaanu... Cinema ennum oru ozhichu koodaan pattaatha karyamayath kond naattilulla samayathe ella padangalum kaanuka ennath kadamayum, karthavyavum okkeyaayi aanu kanunnath. Angane oru divasam morning showkku pokaan theerumanichu...njaanum ente oru friend-um aanu aadyam plan cheythathenkilum pokaan nerath oruthan koodi vannu. Angane 1 Bike-il 3 per kayari purappettu... Kodungallur ethaan 12KM und... Pakshe 4KM kazhinje high way-yil kayarendi varoo. Athu vare parallel roadiloode pokaam. Krithyam high way-yilekku kayarunna sthalathu thanne Traffic police checking nadakkunnundayirunnu. Neram vaikiyath kond njaan athyavashyam nalla speedil aayirunnu odichirunnath. Police-ine kandath avarude thottaduth etharayappol. kai kaanichu, pakshe speedum, 3-perude weight-um ullath kond pettennu nirthiyaal pani paalum ennariyamayirunnath kond slow cheyth kure munnilekku pokendi vannu, pakshe Police kaar karuthi vittu pokaanulla paripaadiyaanennu..."Thomase pidichodaa.." enna alarcha kettappolaanu kure munpil veroru kaakki nilkkunnath kandath...Thomas pidichaal idi urappayirunnath kond vegam nirthi. :Njanaaramon:  

Enikku 4-wheeler, 3-wheeler license okke undayirunnenkilum 2-wheeler license illayirunnu. 4&3 wheeler license expired aayirunnath kond ath renew cheyyaan kodukkamennu karuthi pocketil vechu nadakkaan thudangiyittu kure divasamaayirunnu... Thomas emaan aduthekku vannu...License chodichu, njaan nishkalanka mukha bhavathode 4 wheeler license eduthu kanichu... ennittu "Ith puthukkaan kodukkaan vendi povukayaanu" ennu paranju. Emaan ath thalangum vilangum nokkiya shesham "3-peraanodaa oru vandiyil pokunnath...hmmm...summons varum.. poykko.." ennu paranj vittu... aa parachilil thanne summons varillennu urappaayirunnu... ath angane thanne sambhavichu... athra kashtappettu njangal poyi kanda padamaanu 'O Faby'... :Dash2:

----------


## maryland

good ones...
keep posting.. :Ok:

----------


## nanma

orikkal FK yil angane vilasi nadakumbol oru user paranju ayalum ente same place anu work cheyyanathu ennu...pinne adikam thamasiyathe thanne koodi kazhcha...parichayapedal...udane thanne oru short film...athile hero ayalum...the megastar  :Ennekollu:

----------


## The Megastar

> orikkal FK yil angane vilasi nadakumbol oru user paranju ayalum ente same place anu work cheyyanathu ennu...pinne adikam thamasiyathe thanne koodi kazhcha...parichayapedal...udane thanne oru short film...athile hero ayalum...the megastar


Kadhayude title: "Ayalum njanum thammil" :Vandivittu:

----------


## AjinKrishna

kurachu kalam munpulla mattoru anubhavam.. blogil ezhuthi pidippichathaanu, ingottu postaamennu thonni...  :Yes3: 

ഇന്ന് നല്ല മഴ ആയിരുന്നു. മഴ എന്ന് പറയുമ്പോള്* കോരിച്ചൊരിയുന്ന മഴ. അമ്മ പറയുന്നതൊക്കെ എതിര്*ക്കാനുള്ള ഒരു തോന്നല്* ജന്മനാ തന്നെ എന്നില്* ഉടലെടുത്തതിനാലും, എങ്ങോട്ടെങ്കിലും പോകുമ്പോള്* കൈയില്* എന്തെങ്കിലും പിടിക്കുന്ന പഴഞ്ചന്* ഏര്*പ്പാടുകളോട് പണ്ട് മുതലേ പുച്ഛം ആയതിനാലും ആയിരിക്കാം, രാവിലെ വീട്ടില്* നിന്നിറങ്ങുമ്പോള്* 'കുട എടുത്തോ കണ്ണാ' എന്ന് അമ്മ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* 'വേണ്ടാ' എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത്. എന്തായാലും കുട എടുക്കാതെ ഇറങ്ങി പോന്നത് ഒരു തെറ്റായി പോയി എന്ന് വൈകിട്ട് ഒരു ഏഴു മണി വരെയും എനിക്ക് തോന്നിയില്ലായിരുന്നു, എന്റെ ഒരു സുഹൃത്തിനെ നടക്കാവ് വെച്ച് കാണുന്നത് വരെ.വന്നു നിന്ന ബസില്* കയറാതെ അവനോടു സംസാരിച്ചു നിന്ന എനിക്ക് അപ്പോള്* ഒരു മഴ വരുന്നതായി തോന്നിയത് പോലുമില്ല. സംസാരിച്ചു തുടങ്ങി ഒരു രണ്ടു മിനിട്ടിനുള്ളില്* ശക്തമായ മഴ പെയ്യാനും തുടങ്ങി. മഴയില്* നിന്ന് രക്ഷപെടാന്* ഞങ്ങള്* രണ്ടു പേരും ഓടി അപ്പുറത്തുള്ള ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പില്* കയറി.

ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പില്* ആളുകള്* തിങ്ങി നിറഞ്ഞു നില്*ക്കുന്നു. കോര്*പറേഷന്*ന്റെ ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പ്* ആയതിനാല്* തന്നെ, ഉള്ളില്* എഫ് എം അവതാരികയുടെ ചളികളുടെ കൂടെ മഴവെള്ളത്തിനു ഊര്*ന്നിറങ്ങാന്* പാകത്തിനുള്ള പഴുതുകളും മേല്*ക്കൂരയ്ക്ക് ഉണ്ട്. ആയതിനാല്* പുറത്തു മഴ കൊണ്ട് നില്*ക്കുന്നതാണോ, അതോ, അകത്തു മഴവെള്ളം തലയില്* വീഴുന്നത് സഹിച്ചു നില്*ക്കുന്നതാണോ നല്ലത് എന്ന ഒരു ആശയ കുഴപ്പം ഉണ്ടായി. സഹനമാണ് ജീവിതത്തെ ജീവിതമാക്കുന്നത്  എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞ പലരെയും മനസ്സില്* ഓര്*ത്തു കൊണ്ട്, കോര്*പറേഷന്* ഞങ്ങള്*ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഒരുക്കിയ ആ ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പില്* തന്നെയങ്ങ് നിന്നു.

ഈ സമയത്താണ് നമ്മുടെ കഥാനായകനെ ഞാന്* കാണുന്നത്. അദ്ദേഹം, ഈ പെരുമഴയത്തും എവിടെയെങ്കിലും കയറി നില്*ക്കുന്നതിനു പകരം റോഡ്* ക്രോസ് ചെയ്യുകയാണ്, അതും ചാടി ചാടി. കഥാനായകന്* ഒരു തവള തന്നെയാണ്, കേട്ടോ. വാഹനങ്ങളുടെ തിരക്ക് കുറഞ്ഞ സമയമായതിനാലും മഴ കാരണം അധികം സ്പീഡില്* വണ്ടികള്* പോകാതിരുന്നതിനാലും വല്യ കുഴപ്പങ്ങളൊന്നും കൂടാതെ റോഡിന്*റെ നടുവില്* എത്തി ചേരാന്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് കഴിഞ്ഞു. മനുഷ്യരെ പോലെ തന്നെ വാഹനം വരുന്നുണ്ടോ എന്ന് നോക്കി വീണ്ടും ക്രോസ് ചെയ്യാന്* നോക്കിയ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ കാലിലുടെ ഒരു കാര്* ആണ് ആദ്യം കയറിയത്. റോഡിന്*റെ നടുവില്* മനുഷ്യരെ കണ്ടാല്* പോലും ഒന്ന് ബ്രേക്ക്* ചെയ്യാന്* മടി കാണിക്കുന്ന വാഹനങ്ങളുടെ മുന്നിലേക്ക്* ഒരു തവള വന്നു പെട്ടാലുള്ള സ്ഥിതി എന്തായിരിക്കും? ഒരു രണ്ടു മൂന്നു വാഹനങ്ങള്* കൂടി കടന്നു പോകേണ്ട സമയമേ വേണ്ടി വന്നുള്ളൂ നമ്മുടെ കഥാനായകന്റെ ദാരുണമായ മരണത്തിന്. അത്രയും നേരം എങ്ങനേലും നമ്മുടെ നായകനെ ഒന്ന് മറുകണ്ടം എത്തിക്കണേ എന്ന് ദൈവത്തോട് പ്രാര്*ത്ഥിച്ച പലരുടെയും (എന്റെയും) പ്രാര്*ത്ഥനകള്* നിഷ്കരുണം തള്ളി കളഞ്ഞ് ദൈവം അദേഹത്തെ അങ്ങ് കൊണ്ട് പോയി.

----------

